
HN Replies – Get notified of replies to your comments - sandebert
http://hnreplies.com
======
sandebert
I know this has been posted six months ago, but it's so great that I thought
it deserved more exposure. Seriously, until HN has something like this built
in, dang & co should consider putting a link to it in the footer.

Enter your username and email to get up and running, that's it. (No password.)

Built by dangrossman.

------
amenghra
This should really be a default feature.

